

Computer Hackers: Juvenile delinquents or Internation saboteurs? - bootload
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:fQw11HWduvsJ:www.aic.gov.au/events/aic%2520upcoming%2520events/1998/~/media/conferences/internet/dreyfus.pdf+&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjSpBs0JHP-mNNF3jcM_69dEpCohc3PkKaAy3ZiXpUis_YvkwTFw-EfKRJwtFY81kdRfetCh_JvMW6YK03A628ACfecRfyhVuz4tVgpo2_af50o6kbbuLaEpuWpUEi0yuj53CrX&sig=AHIEtbQquVYaQUD6fyJkTyznSE-aWhZyTA

======
bootload
Paper presented by Suelette Dreyfus on 'Internet Crime held in Melbourne,
16-17 February 1998, by the Australian Institute of Criminology'. Original pdf
~
[http://www.aic.gov.au/events/aic/upcoming/events/1998/~/medi...](http://www.aic.gov.au/events/aic/upcoming/events/1998/~/media/conferences/internet/dreyfus.pdf)

